# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Ethnicity guess

## Joey37

This guy just took an Ancestry DNA test and the largest ethnicity in his DNA checks in with 42%! From the following choices (which are all ethnicities detected in his report), pick out which one was the 42%! Is it Irish/Scottish (Gaelic?); England, Wales, and Northwestern Europe; France; or Germanic Europe? Also, believe it or not, he is 6% Norwegian!IMG_0759.JPG

----------


## Carlos

I think it could be France maybe

----------


## Angela

Maybe Germanic.

That may not be the 42%, but except for the coloring, that's what he looks like to me.

----------


## Duarte

England, Wales, and Northwestern Europe.

----------


## Joey37

AncestryDNAStory-Joseph-040519.jpgDuarte got the closest, as my England, Wales, and Northwestern Europe is 35%! But it is the Irish that wins with 42%. Irish is the only ethnicity that my parents have in common. If you add up the different Germanic areas (England, Germany, Norway; all the EWNE is English, from my paper trail) you get 50%, so Angela is right theoretically; also, the men of my line tend to resemble their fathers, and my patrilineal line originates in the Rhenish Palatinate. As you can now guess, the picture is of me.

----------


## Duarte

> AncestryDNAStory-Joseph-040519.jpgDuarte got the closest, as my England, Wales, and Northwestern Europe is 35%! But it is the Irish that wins with 42%. Irish is the only ethnicity that my parents have in common. If you add up the different Germanic areas (England, Germany, Norway; all the EWNE is English, from my paper trail) you get 50%, so Angela is right theoretically; also, the men of my line tend to resemble their fathers, and my patrilineal line originates in the Rhenish Palatinate. As you can now guess, the picture is of me.


I tryed to use the logic. Since the matches are all with Northern Europe, I remembered Angela's post with Welsh actors who appearance was far from the typical stereotype of the British Isles and made the assumption that he was basically Welsh. I almost hit :)

----------


## Joey37

Yes, that post is what inspired this.

----------


## Angela

Except that he's mostly Germanic, and looks it. :)

Not all Germans are light. Features are more important. That said, the following people aren't the norm.

Joachim Low


Maximilian Schell


Sebastian Koch


From what I've read Jon Hamm is mostly German and definitely looks it in my opinion.


The only German who ever fooled me in terms of the combination of features and coloring is Mats Hummels:

----------


## Duarte

> Except that he's mostly Germanic, and looks it. :)
> 
> Not all Germans are light. Features are more important. That said, the following people aren't the norm.
> 
> Joachim Low
> 
> 
> Maximilian Schell
> 
> ...


Perhaps, the one who looks more British from the list below is Paul McCartney. 

Paul McCartney - Beatles,


George Harrison - Beatles, 



Tony Iommi - Black Sabbath,



Nick Mason - Pink Floyd, 



Roger Waters - Pink Floyd,



Ritchie Blackmore - Deep Purple and Rainbow,



Jimmy Page - Led Zeppelin,

----------


## Cato

Tony Iommi is of italian origin while Jimmy Page is 1/4 Chinese

Utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Duarte

> Tony Iommi is of italian origin while Jimmy Page is 1/4 Chinese
> 
> Utilizzando Tapatalk


Birth Name: James Patrick Page
Place of Birth: Brentford, Middlesex, England, U.K.
Date of Birth: 9 January, 1944
*Ethnicity: English, some Irish*
Jimmy is the son of Patricia Elizabeth (Gaffikin) and James Patrick Page.
On the internet, there are many rumours about Jimmy having Chinese or Japanese ancestry through a grandmother. These statements are not accurate.
Jimmy’s paternal grandfather was James Ernest Page (the son of James Ernest Page and Jane Burtles). Jimmy’s great-grandfather James was the son of Henry Page.
Jimmy’s paternal grandmother was Emily Holdom (the daughter of Henry Holdom and Emily Mileman). Henry was the son of Charles Henry Holdom and Emma Mansfield.
Jimmy’s maternal grandfather was John Gaffikin (the son of Arthur Chichester Gaffikin and Jean Anna/Anne Morton Kells). John was born in Belfast, Antrim, Ireland. Arthur was the son of John Gaffikin and Mary Jane McCallum.
Jimmy’s maternal grandmother was Edith May Thomas (the daughter of James Thomas and Elizabeth Ann Pick).

----------


## Cato

ok then it's a myth

Utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Joey37

In the interest of full disclosure, the potential ancestry spread vis a vis Irish-Scottish/EWNE was much different. It was about 18%-42% for the Irish but a very narrow 35% to 37% for the English (which 99% of it is), which makes sense given that three of my eight great-grandparents were entirely of English descent. You have to click on each ethnicity to get the potential percentage spread for your Ancestry results, so some people might not know this and miss the extra information.

----------


## Duarte

> ok then it's a myth
> 
> Utilizzando Tapatalk


As for Tony, you're absolutely right :)
Birth Name: Anthony Frank Iommi​
Place of Birth: Birmingham, Warwickshire, England, U.K.
Date of Birth: 19 February, 1948
Ethnicity: Italian (including Sicilian)
Tony Iommi is a British musician, songwriter, producer, and writer. He is the lead guitarist of the rock band Black Sabbath. Other members of the band are Geezer Butler and Ozzy Osbourne.
Tony is the son of Maria Sylvia (Baciocchi) and Anthony Iommi. His father was born in England, or in Brazil, to Italian parents from the Province of Frosinone, Lazio. His mother was born in Palermo, Sicily, Italy. Tony was brought up in a Catholic household.

In his book _Iron Man: My Journey through Heaven and Hell with Black Sabbath_, Tony wrote “I think my nan [paternal grandmother] was from Brazil”. If this is the case, it is still possible that Tony’s paternal grandmother was of Italian descent.

*Yep. Page's appearance may make many believe he has Asian ancestry, but he is 100% English:*

----------


## Stuvanè

There is always a certain variability of opinion in guessing the ethnicity of ain individual from his phenotypic characters, probably also influenced by the habit of having more familiarity and direct knowledge of some peoples than others. I apologize if I use this thread, but how would you classify it and / or assign it? :)

----------


## Duarte

> There is always a certain variability of opinion in guessing the ethnicity of ain individual from his phenotypic characters, probably also influenced by the habit of having more familiarity and direct knowledge of some peoples than others. I apologize if I use this thread, but how would you classify it and / or assign it? :)


Maybe a Bulgarian or a Western Turk, more specifically from Istambul :)

----------


## Stuvanè

> Maybe a Bulgarian or a Western Turk, more specifically from Istambul :)


ehehe, hi Duarte.

You have just entered my "Bulgarian" collection, you are not the only one to say it  :Laughing: 
Seriously, that face is Italian, I know for sure because it's my "snout" ;)

----------


## Regio X

> There is always a certain variability of opinion in guessing the ethnicity of ain individual from his phenotypic characters, probably also influenced by the habit of having more familiarity and direct knowledge of some peoples than others. I apologize if I use this thread, but how would you classify it and / or assign it? :)


You resemble Ernest Borgnine at The Vikings.  :Laughing:

----------


## Stuvanè

> You resemble Ernest Borgnine at The Vikings.


Lol... you are right: separated from birth :)))

----------


## Duarte

> ehehe, hi Duarte.
> 
> You have just entered my "Bulgarian" collection, you are not the only one to say it 
> Seriously, that face is Italian, I know for sure because it's my "snout" ;)


Hi Stuvanè, 
LOL. I moved you to the eastern Balkans. Thankfully I was not the only one that did it. At least I do not embarrass myself alone. Ernest Borgnine is a son of Italian immigrants. But I think your profile photo would give you a good roman centurion role in a Hollywood movie.
Big Hug  :Grin:  :Good Job:

----------


## Regio X

> Hi Stuvanè, 
> LOL. I moved you to the eastern Balkans. Thankfully I was not the only one that did it. At least I do not embarrass myself alone. Ernest Borgnine is a son of Italian immigrants. But I think your profile photo would give you a good roman centurion role in a Hollywood movie.
> Big Hug


Yeah, Borgnine's father, from Piedmont, and mother from Emilia-Romagna, as Stuvanè.  :Wink:

----------


## Angela

Half of Borgnine's ancestry was supposedly from Modena. :) Other half from Piemonte.

Ah, somebody beat me to it.

I don't remember him ever playing an Italian. Unless he was Italian in "Marty"?

----------


## Stuvanè

> Hi Stuvanè, 
> LOL. I moved you to the eastern Balkans. Thankfully I was not the only one that did it. At least I do not embarrass myself alone. Ernest Borgnine is a son of Italian immigrants. But I think your profile photo would give you a good roman centurion role in a Hollywood movie.
> Big Hug


ahaha... let me know if they are looking for extras for some remakes of Quo Vadis, Ben-Hur or Gladiator  :Laughing:

----------


## td120

He played a Roman centurion in Zeffirelli's "Jesus of Nazareth" .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97a0fLC4S-0

----------


## Regio X

@Angela
Yes, Marty is an Italian butcher. Ernest won the Oscar here. :)

----------


## Angela

> @Angela
> Yes, Marty is an Italian butcher. Ernest won the Oscar here. :)


Thanks, Regio. My memory failed me there. :)

The success of "The Sopranos" obscures it, but James Gandolfini wasn't always relegated to "Italian" roles. He's half Neapolitan and half "mine" (Borgo Val Taro). :) I don't think he looks very much like his Neapolitan side. 









That large, robust face and head, and body, as well, is quite common in Emilia Romagna, even in some of the women. I have to find a picture of my Uncle (cousin) Nello. He was a giant of a man, over 6' foot 2, and his hands were three times the size of mine. He was a gentle giant, though.

----------


## Regio X

> Thanks, Regio. My memory failed me there. :)
> 
> The success of "The Sopranos" obscures it, but James Gandolfini wasn't always relegated to "Italian" roles. He's half Neapolitan and half "mine" (Borgo Val Taro). :) I don't think he looks very much like his Neapolitan side. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been wanting to watch The Sopranos since much time ago, when I read it would be the best series ever. Even if it's not really, I assume it must be very good, at least. Unfortunately, it's not available on Netflix. 
Another very well rated at that specific ranking, besides Breaking Bad, was Mad Men. This one I watched, and found it pretty well done. Breaking Bad too, of course.

My mother side tend to have this face more, say, "rounded". Paternal seems to be more variable. My siblings and I tend to be more Meso(?), perhaps pending a little to dolico (?); one more, other less. Just a guess, of course. The truth is that I don't know exactly. je je
I've also heard on pretty tall relatives, but great-uncles in my case. Here, they talked on abt. 2 meters, but I doubt it, as per the pictures I've seen. Probably over 190, but max. of 195 cm imo, so not that different from my tallest bro. Still, those are men born ~1900. I wonder how tall your uncle and my great-uncles would be if they had been born much later. Perhaps they would be great basketball or volleyball players, je je je.

----------


## Angela

I bet people would have a hard time guessing this woman as well. :) The man is, of course, Gianluigi Buffon, our champion goalkeeper, but one of "yours" genetically. :) The woman is his mother, who was a discus thrower. This is what my father's mother looked like generally, except she had auburn hair. It wasn't just height; it was big bones too. My father took after his more "gracile" father. That's why even in her seventies a slap from her could send my father flying. :) "Uncle" Nello, our gentle giant, was her first cousin's son. 



They ate a lot of cheese and butter up there, but not much meat, which also packs on the inches, I think. So, he would probably have been even more mammoth. They used to recruit for the King's honor guard up in those mountains. Who knows what founder brought those genes up there. 

As for the Sopranos, it was great, although I think "The Wire" was as good. Does Hulu have "The Sopranos"?

I'm a huge fan of the Montalbano series, and when I found out that mhzchoice carried all of them, I joined for two months so I could watch them all. :)

You know what, I think Netflix USA allows you to access all of HBO for a monthly fee. I think the first "trial" month is even free. If you can do it from where you are you could just binge watch the Sopranos for a month. You could even watch "Game of Thrones", if that's your kind of thing. :)

----------


## Regio X

> I bet people would have a hard time guessing this woman as well. :) The man is, of course, Gianluigi Buffon, our champion goalkeeper, but one of "yours" genetically. :) The woman is his mother, who was a discus thrower. This is what my father's mother looked like generally, except she had auburn hair. It wasn't just height; it was big bones too. My father took after his more "gracile" father. That's why even in her seventies a slap from her could send my father flying. :) "Uncle" Nello, our gentle giant, was her first cousin's son. 
> 
> They ate a lot of cheese and butter up there, but not much meat, which also packs on the inches, I think. So, he would probably have been even more mammoth. They used to recruit for the King's honor guard up in those mountains. Who knows what founder brought those genes up there. 
> As for the Sopranos, it was great, although I think "The Wire" was as good. Does Hulu have "The Sopranos"?
> I'm a huge fan of the Montalbano series, and when I found out that mhzchoice carried all of them, I joined for two months so I could watch them all. :)
> You know what, I think Netflix USA allows you to access all of HBO for a monthly fee. I think the first "trial" month is even free. If you can do it from where you are you could just binge watch the Sopranos for a month. You could even watch "Game of Thrones", if that's your kind of thing. :)


I had a classmate in my birth place whose family name is Buffon. :) His folks were Trevisan though. But why do you think Gianluigi is closer to me genetically? He must be a bit closer to you. I mean, his father, if I got it right, is/was Friulan (not Venetian), yes, but his mother Maria Stella Masocco is your fellow. She was born in Lunigiana. In Treschietto, more specifically. It possibly helps to explain her similarity with your folks. :)

Thanks for the suggestion related to HBO. I'll probably do that when my little dude get a bit older and calm down, 'cause it's been difficult to do anything these days. je je je

I just learned with you abt. the existence of Hulu. :) 
And thanks for the tip of "The Wire". I definetely trust you, and it's now on my list.

Yeah, I liked pretty much Game of Thrones. I did what you suggested specifically in the last season. I waited its end, and then I signed HBO for one month and watched it.  :Wink:  If I can do it with The Sopranos, then I definetely will.

Cheers

----------


## Cato

error
Utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

> I had a classmate in my birth place whose family name is Buffon. :) His folks were Trevisan though. But why do you think Gianluigi is closer to me genetically? He must be a bit closer to you. I mean, his father, if I got it right, is/was Friulan (not Venetian), yes, but his mother Maria Stella Masocco is your fellow. She was born in Lunigiana. In Treschietto, more specifically. It possibly helps to explain her similarity with your folks. :)
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion related to HBO. I'll probably do that when my little dude get a bit older and calm down, 'cause it's been difficult to do anything these days. je je je
> 
> I just learned with you abt. the existence of Hulu. :) 
> And thanks for the tip of "The Wire". I definetely trust you, and it's now on my list.
> 
> Yeah, I liked pretty much Game of Thrones. I did what you suggested specifically in the last season. I waited its end, and then I signed HBO for one month and watched it.  If I can do it with The Sopranos, then I definetely will.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, it's a frazione of Bagnone, where my mother was born, but when I looked up her surname, Masocco, at gens labo, it looked like it was a Venetian name, so I don't know. Her son was born in Carrara, and he was married in Bagnone, so they do honor those roots. 

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Stella_Masocco

Never mind. I found a picture of her, her husband and the young children. No matter the history of that last name, she's definitely one of ours. Gianluigi clearly looks like his father, another athlete. 

She could be related to the darker members of my father's family, and even my mother's for that matter.


His sisters, who were volleyball players, understandably enough.

----------


## Regio X

> Yes, it's a frazione of Bagnone, where my mother was born, but when I looked up her surname, Masocco, at gens labo, it looked like it was a Venetian name, so I don't know. Her son was born in Carrara, and he was married in Bagnone, so they do honor those roots. 
> 
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Stella_Masocco
> 
> Never mind. I found a picture of her, her husband and the young children. No matter the history of that last name, she's definitely one of ours. Gianluigi clearly looks like his father, another athlete. 
> 
> She could be related to the darker members of my father's family, and even my mother's for that matter.
> 
> 
> His sisters, who were volleyball players, understandably enough.


Interesting, Angela. 

With regard to surnames at Gens, yes, but it seems somewhat widespread in Italy, also due to internal migrations, possibly. Anyway, I do remember of cases, in my own family research, of ancestors with family names that cannot be found in their birth places anymore. Not sure it's the case of Masocco in Lunigiana, but it certainly happens. :)

----------


## calf

Slovenia

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

